# What year for this TCR ONCE ?



## sohoming (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I bought a old Giant TCR ONCE.
I can't find the information for this bike.
It look like 2000's version..
BikePedia - 2000 Giant TCR Team Complete Bicycle
But they have the different painting.
Any one have the information for this bike? Thanks.


----------

